# REQ: recommandation on Mendelssohn



## liebeslieder (May 24, 2006)

i hope to understand more about Mendelssohn. i am beginning from his chamber music.

these days i am listening to his cello sonata No.2, Op.58. very nice, wonderful experience.

please recommend more chamber music of him.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Mendelssohn Octet! (The one for strings)


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm not too familiar with his chamber works but if you want to expand a little, his Masses and liturgically based works are AMAZING!!


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

check out the string symphonies, very enjoyable


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

Mendelssohn: (was one of Queen Victoria's favourite composers).

You should like these works:


*Chamber music:* Trio for Piano and Strings No. 1 in D minor; Octet for Strings in E flat major; Cello & Piano sonata No. 1 in B Fl Maj

*Symphony: *3, 4, 5

*Violin Con *in E Minor

*Piano Con *1 in G Minor

*Midsummer Night's Dream *theme music

*Hebrides Overture *(Fingals Cave)

My favourite is Symphony 5 (Reformation).

Topaz


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

...and all his quartets and quintets for strings. Not forget his violin and viola sonatas. And
his early violin concerto. But, without doubt, his master chamber piece is his string octet, one of the most important chamber works of the 19th.century.


----------

